# What is good treats to train a new puppy with



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I would first get her off Purina anything.......believe most here would agree. Not sure what 7 week old pups should be trained with....seems a bit early for me. But would think boiled chicken is ok.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Boiled chicken is usually quite popular with dogs. I would use anything that your puppy responds to....cheese, hotdog, boiled chicken, whatever it happens to be. 


I would switch to a higher quality food as soon as possible too...there are better foods than purina pro plan.  I like Blu Buffalo for my puppies, they have all grown up quite well on it.


----------



## rdefino (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks all. I'll post in the food forum for all advice on switching off purina.

thanks!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine LOVE chicken! Or any meat, tiny (very tiny) amounts of cheese, home made liver/tuna cake or biscuits - whatever your pup really likes, and is reasonably healthy. Don't forget that a game of tug, a silly dance, a tummy rub are all rewarding if the dog loves them. And for slightly older dogs, sometimes the very best reward is to be allowed to do the thing they most want - to meet the other dog, jump in the stream, snuffle under the log where the rat is hiding...!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine love natures recipe training treats but you can only get them at petsmart. Plus if you have sooo it will quickly outgrow the tiny size of the treat. Lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

My favorite training treat is Bil Jac's Gooberlicious. They're peanut butter flavored, so no greasy residue for my hands! My dogs all three love them. When I need extra motivation in the form of a treat that smells a little better I use Pet Botanics salmon treats, broken up.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

For food we use Natural Balance Duck & Potato formula.

For treats we use freeze dried liver, ham, hot dogs - all cut up into small pieces. The Natural Balance log is also great for breaking up into treats but it's a little expensive.


----------

